# goopy eyes



## sgallegos19 (May 10, 2013)

no matter what i have tried my poor babys eyes still have gunk around them bottoms. i bought the stain removal pads, i have even used a toothbrush with water and got most of the gunk off his fur around his eye corners, but it is always always coming back...is it his food, or the shampoo that i use in his bath.....any advice?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Goopy eyes. Sounds like a vet visit to me. Goopy eyes is not the same as watery, tearing eyes. Sounds like your baby might have a sinus infection or some kind of illness. I wouldn't use a toothbrush. Just a warm damp wash cloth.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree with Lisa, I know a lot of people think that tearing is food or allergy related but from my experience some dogs tear badly some do not.. it sounds like something different is going on with your baby.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

How is your Chi doing?

I have to say this thread got me to google goopy eyes and i looked in images because Lily has it in the corners of her eyes like black dirt not scary or bad but still i became paranoid. so i called for appointment to the vet and thank god she was fine.


----------



## sgallegos19 (May 10, 2013)

he still has goopy eyes. it is like dirt in his corners it just bothers me cause i feel like i cant keep up with it! i mean an hour every day sometimes two times a day cause his eyes water so bad and there is so much dirt in our enviroment. i did try and change his dog food to a much better brand but it has only been since over the weekend. we will see if this helps at all in the long run. other than that he is being as spoiled as ever!!!!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am not too sure if this is the case too. I read about even drinking water can cause the problems, not just the food diet. A LOT of "Persian" owners do use bottled water as drinking water. It helps with goopy eyes. My little Chi pup used to have goopy eyes when she first arrived but I'd never give her water from the tap and it sure helps now.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, it's the time of year when pollen and allergens and pollutants run rampid in the air and I strongly believe this has a lot to do with teary eyes. My chis eyes are doing a lot of watering, but it's not goopy. I would take you pup to the vet if it doesn't clear up in the next few days. It could be a sinus infection and you don't want to take a chance on ear infections or pneumonia.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> Unfortunately, it's the time of year when pollen and allergens and pollutants run rampid in the air and I strongly believe this has a lot to do with teary eyes. My chis eyes are doing a lot of watering, but it's not goopy. I would take you pup to the vet if it doesn't clear up in the next few days. It could be a sinus infection and you don't want to take a chance on ear infections or pneumonia.


Yes i agree with this. 

My brother dog has goopy eyes that now in one corner its hard. And the vet told as the only way to remove it is by surgery. And after he will need to use drops on his eyes because if he does not look after it it will come back. His dog is 12 years old. So My brother knows i will be calling him to remind him. I love his dog so much. And the last thing we wanted for him to have surgery. If he took him earlier to the vet before it got to this point it could have been prevented and all he well need is drops. 

So go to the vet and let them tell you. In my vet they didn't charge Lily anything even tho he did examined her eyes. Witch was nice of the vet.


----------



## sgallegos19 (May 10, 2013)

Chico's Mum said:


> Yes i agree with this.
> 
> My brother dog has goopy eyes that now in one corner its hard. And the vet told as the only way to remove it is by surgery. And after he will need to use drops on his eyes because if he does not look after it it will come back. His dog is 12 years old. So My brother knows i will be calling him to remind him. I love his dog so much. And the last thing we wanted for him to have surgery. If he took him earlier to the vet before it got to this point it could have been prevented and all he well need is drops.
> 
> So go to the vet and let them tell you. In my vet they didn't charge Lily anything even tho he did examined her eyes. Witch was nice of the vet.


what kind of drops do they use?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

He Just said drops i didn't ask the name yet. But after the surgery when he gives it to my brother i will let you know.  Cos i will do research on it before putting it on him.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would take this baby to the vet. I would also recommend a good probiotic and adding Ester-C to his food. If you can't keep up with cleaning his eyes, it's really important to take him to the vet. He may need more antibiotics. Sounds like he wasn't on the antibiotics long enough. I would also recommend giving some cranberry powder to help the urinary tract.


----------



## sgallegos19 (May 10, 2013)

im not sure why i didnt think of it before....BABY WIPES! along with the tear stain pads i was able to get that stuff off his fur around his eyes. almost seems like a small scab...and then more over them but they dont hurt him....he actually falls asleep and snores when i clean his eyes lol....


----------

